# low Amh levels



## mrs.kiwi (Mar 20, 2011)

me 32 dh 45
had one prg 10 years ago different realationship,ended 5wks.
had lap and dye test and ovary scans all good.

Hi was planning on starting IVF with ICSI (sperm retrival)due to dh having vasectomy.
Was hoping to egg share,so had AMH levels tested only to find it was 0.97 which = undetectable   
Im shocked and worried as im only 32,is this a sign of early menopause?or just something i was born with?
doc is going to repeat test in a month,but hasnt mentioned FSH levels.
too many hurdles?or keep hoping?xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

MrsKiwi

Just wanted to say don't worry to much so early on.. I'm not an expert and I know soon enough you'll have lots of replys giving you all the answers you need.

I would ask you gp to a 3 day FSH blood test too. 

Good luck with your future plans fingers crossed all you dreams will come true x


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Lots of advice on the POF board , pop over


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

*WELCOME TO FF*

*Mrs.kiwi*

*Wanted to say Hello and welcome you to FF, my role here of FF as a volunteer is to make sure you find your way as easy as possible, hopefully this message will do that  Am so glad that you have found us, hopefully you will meet like minded people that will help and support you through what can be a very hard stressful journey. There are many members here on FF with a true understanding of what you are going through at all stages that infertility throws at you  FF has brought so many people together and helps form many new friendships that may last many years, I certainly have and my life is richer for it. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what the IF journey entails and the emotions that go with it, That's where FF comes in to play. *
*I hope that you will find the links i have left you helpful and direct you where you need to be until you find your feet, which won't be long i can assure you. If there is anything that you still need to find give me or any volunteer a shout and we will be happy to help you  *
*Links to follow..........................................*

*What Every New Member Needs to Know*
CLICK HERE

*Fertility Guides *
CLICK HERE
*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that.
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies *
CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board *
CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:
You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our Volunteers for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Lou


----------



## Igglepiggle (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi, I was told I had low amh and I know a few other girls who were also diagnosed with low amh, who have all gone on to conceive and have children. don't lose hope yet! I now have two children!


----------



## shortbutsosweet (Feb 14, 2011)

hi mrs kiwi
i have also received a low amh result, and not sure what is means! very frustrating as up until 2 weeks ago i had no idea such a test existed! I wish you all the best in treatment.  I going see a gynaecoloigst tomorrow  so i hope to get some answers re amh is it my age? or is there a problem with the ovaries or  can any other tests be done prior to ivf treatment


----------



## mrs.kiwi (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for the info and warm welcome 
I remembered today that i had a fsh lh test in 2008 while under a different hospital but they never told me the results so i rang up and got them today,they were fsh 11.7 lh 6.4 can someone please explain them to me!was my ovarian reserve diminshing back then?or are they normal?
Thank you


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Mrs.Kiwi
I'm not sure how what my doctors levels are in but i've just had my 6th result back (I have one every month since October 2010) and mine 6.6 (gone down since last month) It's in the normal range (less than 9 normal, 9-11 fair, 11-15 reduced ovarian reserve etc etc take a look at which is quite strange when I have low AMH and I'm classed as a poor responder www.advancedfertility.com there's a table to look at.. That said I'm not sure how true it reads.. maybe someone else will beable to help you further.

One thing I truly believe in now is Acupuncture has helped me so much so far and has really calmed me down and it helps to be calm whilst going through IVF x


----------



## Igglepiggle (Mar 19, 2011)

I was totally the same with the acupuncture. It really helped me to learn how to relax and I honestly believe it was beneficial when I had my last lot of ivf and my dd was a result. I think the amh test is just a way of saying the ovaries are just not producing as many eggs. I was a poor responder but when I got to ec, my five eggs were fine. X


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all 

why not come over and join the girls on the low amh thread CLICK HERE  

Hope to see you over there 

xxx


----------



## mrs.kiwi (Mar 20, 2011)

I rang the hospital and asked if i would be better off having a fsh lh test instead of another amh and they said they dont do fsh anymore its a thing of the past,the amh has taken its place!
Whats the point in taking it again?(at £90)to tell me my eggs have nearly all gone!
Really not holding out much hope of even affording this treatment without egg share 
Anyone else in a money/baby dilema? xx


----------



## shortbutsosweet (Feb 14, 2011)

vivloves
thanks for your post amh levels, i remain confused by my low level!  Hoping to get some answers so i can start my treatment soon


----------



## mrs.kiwi (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi would it be possible for me to have my eggs frozen now (if i have any.as amh was 0.97)
We cannot afford the treatment for at least a few more years and im almost 33 now and know my chances will be slimer two more years away.Is this the best way for me to at least have one shot?

Also would just coming off the pill affect amh results?


----------



## mrs.kiwi (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi thanks for all the information i think i have been poorly informed at the hospital!
so i will ask about the antral follicle count check instead of amh,i cant see the point of another amh.
Im finding it all new and confusing,with pesa/tesa/icsi/ivf + this amh result!


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

mrs.kiwi

I asked about freezing my eggs but the price wasn't far off the price for IVF so we decided to just go straight into IVF now and not waste the money. If you can get yours on the NHS then I'd say go for it but out PCT wouldn't fund it.

Good Luck 
x


----------



## turtle32 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi there,
I was diagnosed with an AMH of 0.69 18 months ago.  It was the biggest shock of my life...my periods were as regular as clockwork (I could even more or less tell the time by them!), and I've always looked after myself with exercise, healthy eating etc.  I could have been knocked over with a feather.  I was 32 at the time and thought there was no point in living.  After a few days though, I thought I was going to beat it one way or another, and embarked on a very expensive round of ICSI treatment.  I wanted a baby so much I told myself that if I failed at IVF I would find an egg donor.
First round of ICSI failed, an FET resulted in a pregnancy but miscarried after getting food poisoning, and on the 2nd round, I responded poorly but am now 3 weeks away from my due date.
I am in NZ, a friend of mine in UK has been diagnosed with AMH of 1 and been told she will 'probably not respond' to the drugs....but like I said to her and in the words of my consultant...no one knows how a woman will respond to fertility drugs until she is given them.
The key is finding a consultant who specialises in women like us with low AMH, keeping a positive mind, healthy as possible and believing in yourself.  Please don't give up at the first hurdle no matter how frustrating it is.
Best of luck
xx


----------

